# dtrace probe not listed



## Farhan Khan (Nov 7, 2017)

I do not see the function _ifhwioctl_ listed when I run `dtrace -l`. This function is located in /usr/src/sys/net/if.c.
I thought maybe this was optimized out, so I set the following in my /etc/make.conf

```
CFLAGS= -O0 -fno-inline
```
But it is still not listed.

What may be causing this lack of probe?


----------

